# Eclipse reagiert nicht mehr auf Programmänderungen



## teddyid (27. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in Eclipse ein RCP Programm geschrieben. Wenn ich das Programm laufen lasse, dann wird immer ein alter Programmstand gestartet. Die Änderungen werden nicht mehr übernommen. Wo kann ich einstellen, dass bei einem Neustart das Programm wieder kompiliert wird?

Gruß Stefan

*edit by Wildcard*
verschoben


----------



## Campino (27. Feb 2008)

Project->Clean um den alten Stand zu löschen, anschließend Project->Build All oder Project->Build Project. 

Falls im Project- Menü der Haken vor "build automatically" gesetzt ist, musst du den vorher wegmachen. Allerdings klingt ein Problem nicht so, als wäre er gesetzt. Mach ihn wieder hin, damit er bei Änderungen am Code automatisch kompiliert.


----------



## teddyid (28. Feb 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Leider bekomme ich jetzt einen Fehler, obwohl ich den Quellcode nicht mehr verändert habe. Hier der Auszug aus dem Logfile

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-02-28 00:03:50.524
!MESSAGE The activator neu.Activator for bundle Neu is invalid
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: The activator neu.Activator for bundle Neu is invalid
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:141)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:970)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:260)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:234)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadClass(AbstractBundle.java:1269)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:160)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:788)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:51)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:165)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:106)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:76)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:363)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:176)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:508)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:447)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1173)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1148)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: neu.Activator
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:429)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:369)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:357)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:83)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:289)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:134)
	... 23 more
Root exception:
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: neu.Activator
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:429)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:369)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:357)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:83)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:289)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:134)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:970)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:260)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:234)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadClass(AbstractBundle.java:1269)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:160)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:788)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:51)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:165)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:106)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:76)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:363)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:176)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:508)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:447)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1173)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1148)


----------



## Mathias.K (5. Dez 2011)

hallo leute ,
 gibt es eine Lösung für die Fehlerausgabe .... habe jetzt das Problem das ich nurnoch Fehlermeldungen bekomme !


----------



## Sonecc (5. Dez 2011)

Hatte sowas auch mal, bei mir hatte es geholfen das Projekt neu aufzusetzen und die Sourcen reinzukopieren


----------

